# Gamo Air Rifles



## Dreamer69 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am just curious about them. Been reading reviews and some are good and some are bad. Just wanting to get something soon that will shoot squirrels. Looked at Gamo and Crosman at Walmart and other sporting goods store. What is yalls input on the Gamo?


----------



## Horns (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a Gamo Bone Collector edition. I like the air gun but the Gamo scope on it is trash. I need to replace it. I bought it to shoot squirrels in the yard as well.


----------



## chadf (Oct 28, 2014)

.22lr with sub sonic ammo........... 
Thubbbbb ! Plop !


----------



## chadf (Oct 28, 2014)

.22lr with sub sonic ammo........... 
Thubbbbb ! Plop !


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2014)

I also have the bone collector.  Yea the scope is cheap but works, at least so far.  It's not a 100 yard gun but at 40 a squirrel does not stand a chance.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Nov 4, 2014)

If you dont mind spending a little bit more, I have this one. It has an amazing finish for a pellet rifle. Fires really great as well and powerful. Watch some reviews on it and you'll see. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Hatsan_95_Air_Rifle_Combo_Walnut_Stock/2678


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 12, 2014)

For a spring gun I would get RWS34  in .22


----------



## markland (Nov 24, 2014)

Check out Flying Dragon Air Rifles, he can set you up with and get it tuned and will shoot excellent.  I got my XS46U from him and had him do the gas piston in it and shoots incredible.  Over 1000fps with mid-weight pellets and 1/2-5/8in groups at 50yds.


----------



## VisionCasting (Feb 12, 2015)

I've got a Gamo Bone Collector from Air Gun Depot (refurb online for around $120 as I recall) - 1300fps.  Replaced the cheap scope with a CenterPoint Zombie Mil Dot with lighted reticle ($50'ish).  I can headshot a squirrel at 30yds every time.  

Fair warning - ammo matters!  Mine performs best with HP lead (not steel).  The chisel tip tumbles and isn't nearly as accurate in mine.  I had to try 4-5 different profiles until I found the best one for my setup.  

Good luck!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

PreCharged Pneumatics are the way to go.  Yes get ready to tap into your retirement fund a little, but they sure do shoot straight and hit hard!  The benjamin marauder .25 caliber is pretty darn deadly.  And it will lay down a sub 1" group at 60 yards.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dreamer69 said:


> I am just curious about them. Been reading reviews and some are good and some are bad. Just wanting to get something soon that will shoot squirrels. Looked at Gamo and Crosman at Walmart and other sporting goods store. What is yalls input on the Gamo?



PLAN on buying a new scope if it comes with a Gamo scope.


----------



## bhaynes (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't tell you how many squirrels my wife has killed with our Gamo. Doesn't take much to get the scope off though.


----------

